# 1/8" click scope question



## Acer (Aug 17, 2007)

Got a new scope for one of my guns. The question I have is as follows; the scope has the target type turrets with 1/8" per click. The scope I had used 1/2" per click. Here is where I think I'm getting confused. The old gave me 1" per 2 clicks setting the 1 at 1" 2 at 2" and so forth. If I am thinking right, I would need 8 clicks to get 1 inch of angle with this new scope. For example (if I'm thinking right) 35" of drop at 500 yards would be 9" OA I would need to dial my scope at. So for every 8 click to get 1" OA I'd need to click it 72 times to hit at that 500 yard range. Am I thinking right or am I way off? Or am I just thinking too much on this?

PS there is 4 clicks between numbers thus my thought of 1/2" at 1 and 1 at 2. 1/8+1/8=1/4 and so on.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

First of divide 5 (for 500 yards) into 35 inches and I get 7 minutes of angle to hit at 500 yards. This would require (at 8 clicks per inch) 56 clicks up to hit at 500 yards. Eight clicks per inch. If you have numbers of 1, 2, 3 and so on those should be inches of angle, and there should be 8 clicks between each number.

I think you have everything figured right, but I think you need to do the math again on the minutes of angle required to make up for 35 inches drop at 500 yards. I think it is 7 and not 9. Also, I would go to a 100 yard range and shoot a group of three, click up 16 clicks and take my tape measure and measure the distance between groups. It should be 4 inches. The four clicks you are getting between numbers isn't right. You either have ¼ inch clicks or the numbers on your scope don't correspond with inches.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Actually Plainsman it would be 35 divided by 5.24 beings one MOA is not 1" @ 100, it's more like 1.047. (its actually 1.047197580733 but lets not get carried away  ) If I were you I would go 6.68 MOA up for a 500 yard dope. On a 1/8 MOA scope that would be 6 MOA plus 5. On flat terrain that is. That's if you want to be exact. I guess you can decide if 1" @ 100 is good enough. :wink:

Granted 1" @ 100 yards works in a pinch but you will find as you get out there a ways it will make a difference using 1.047 for your MOA. Although I am most certain I didn't have to explain this to you though. It's just "food for thought" for others  :beer:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Jiffy said:


> its actually 1.047197580733 but lets not get carried away  )


Hey Google cowboy, where'd you find that number?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

A guy from the paper hat brigade told me about it. 8)

You know he had a Desert Eagle 50 in his waist band.........


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Acer, what scope are you using? What rifle are you shooting to 500yds? How did you get the velocity for your rifle to estimate 35" of drop?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You know Horsager I looked right past the 35 inch drop. My 300 
Win mag shooting a 165 gr Ballistic Tip drops 41 inches at 500 yards.

Acer, are you sighted in for 200 yards. If your going to use your target turrets I would suggest sighting in for 100 yards. You can always dial in 200 yards and carry your rifle that way, or 300 or whatever you want.

1.047197580733 
Jiffy your right about that. I always just call it an inch, but I use a Sierra program and set it to give me one degree clicks. I guess I was getting 1.047 without actually paying any attention to it.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> 1.047197580733
> Jiffy your right about that. I always just call it an inch, but I use a Sierra program and set it to give me one degree clicks. I guess I was getting 1.047 without actually paying any attention to it.


Oh come on! Don't give me that, how dumb do you think I am.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

WAIT, don't answer that question. However, you don't have to patronize me. Seriously


----------



## Acer (Aug 17, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> Acer, are you sighted in for 200 yards. If your going to use your target turrets I would suggest sighting in for 100 yards. You can always dial in 200 yards and carry your rifle that way, or 300 or whatever you want.


Ya I guess for some reason I was thinking some wrong numbers for some reason...pluse I was thinking more of a hypathedical situation. But I'll have to look at my scope again. I could sware it is 1/8" per click with 2 clicks between the whole numbers. But I think I got it though.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Jiffy said:


> WAIT, don't answer that question. However, you don't have to patronize me. Seriously


I wouldn't do that Jiffy, but I didn't think I would ever get to teach you something. This photo isn't very good, but I hope it will do. I just took a picture of my screen when in Sierra Infinity. I am setting up one degree clicks for a Weatherby 30-378 in this photo.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh you have taught me a few things. The "shooting" aspect is just the start. Don't start getting a "big head" about it either. I don't admit that to very many. At least in public.............

You jacka$$!! :wink:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I got the feeling that if you, Horsager, huntin1 and I get together we can all teach each other something, and have a heck of a good time doing it.

:thumb:

Ouch, what's that pain. Darn, I have to get a bigger hat.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> I got the feeling that if you, Horsager, huntin1 and I get together we can all teach each other something, and have a heck of a good time doing it.


Let me know when that is going down. I'll buy a plane ticket. I want to learn what y'all know, except for Jiffster, he don't know jack! :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Robert, do you make it back to ND often, and if so when. It would be fun to get a half dozen of the guys from nodak that are interested in long range shooting and make a week-end of it.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> Also, I would go to a 100 yard range and shoot a group of three, click up 16 clicks and take my tape measure and measure the distance between groups. It should be 4 inches. .


With 1/8 clicks, wouldn't that be 2 inches?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

So Acer, what scope and rifle? I'm gonna go out on a limb here. 6-18 Scheels scope on a 300Win Mag BAR with a boss, or, a Tikka in 25-06.


----------



## Acer (Aug 17, 2007)

Sry to disappoint you Horsager...but I have no idea what you are talking about. I dont have a boss whatever and I've never looked at a T3 before...hm now that you mention it I might have to go out and get one of each then you can complain all you want over it. Pluse the whole thing was over a hypathedical situation. The numbers I just pulled out of a hat.

man cant even ask a question without getting barked at


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm not complaining about your rifles, don't care what you shoot. You still however haven't answered the original question. What scope and what rifle are you planning to shoot to 500?

I'm not barking. I have asked a few specific questions so as to better answer yours. May have taken your signature line too seriously huh?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

iwantabuggy said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > Also, I would go to a 100 yard range and shoot a group of three, click up 16 clicks and take my tape measure and measure the distance between groups. It should be 4 inches. .
> ...


With 1/8 clicks your right. The brain must have been on vacation. Probably overloaded thinking about killing geese this morning. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Acer (Aug 17, 2007)

Does it really matter what kind of rifle it will be shot on? Just cant I get a ya your right, close, or no way off then help correct on what I'm thinking of? If you must know it is a Scheels scope and it is a 1/8" per click with 4 ya that's what it has 4 clicks between numbers. So from what I know and from what you guys were talking about it would be 1/2" at 1 and 1" would be at 2. I haven't put the scope on anything yet. I was thinking of putting it on a 7.62X54R. It should have about the same kind of range as a 308 (but not the ballistic co. and range). I was thinking of getting the stock and scope assembly from Cabelas and use it more for 100-300 yards but it should (with the right bullet) make it out to 500 if I push it. It was a thought, nothing more, but I needed to make sure I was reading the scope right before I try it. Any harm in that? I also have an older Rem 700 in a 308 that I might put it on since the scope that's on there is aged but still works.


----------

